# Who can tell me about this sub? Kar Design



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

This subwoofer kind of fell into my lap and im hoping someone on here can tell me a bit of information about it. 

The sub uses a woven yellow fiber cone and a 4 post basket design. I am 99% sure that this is from the Kef Kar car audio equipment line. 

Is this worth anything? recommended airspace/power handling?


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

looks like a stamped steel frame, gussied up with texturized coating.

I don't know if Kef would waste money on those big gaskets or use such a large heavy surround, either.

looks like an attempt at a knock-off, with at least half-decent power handling and probably an unprotected design, for half the price of a JL W series at retail...


maybe a mash-up of JL and Focal trademark looks, using low grade steel and magnet parts?

what is it you want to know?

I wouldn't spend more than 60 bucks on it unless it came with a glowing spec sheet and a company advertising department's list of attributes.


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

Meh I only paid $10 for it in a box. I tried looking up Kef Kar but couldnt find any woofers that resembled this one.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

The yellow woven fiber looks to be just a big dust cap. The second picture you can see the back of the pulp paper cone. If it was all yellow woven in the cone you would be able to see the back of the woven part when looking through the basket holes.

I'm leaning toward knockoff/Alibaba special

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ssion/105189-anyone-heard-kar-subwoofers.html


----------

